# Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10) [Solved]



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

hal8000 said:


> Sand, sea... and Emily Scott.
> Shown is my custom boot loader for Burg. This is running
> on Ubuntu 11.10 and Burg installed in my mbr.
> 
> ...


Can these type of customization be done in grub too? I was reading about it that day and grub customizer can only change the background I found :/
I want my bootmenu stylish, i hate both the windows bl/w screen and grub's default one :/


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Grub or grub-legacy you can change the background and text size, colour and font only.
You cannot use icons for the images, this is done in Burg only.

To change font in grub legacy you also need to install gfxmenu, a great howto is below:

SDB:Gfxboot - openSUSE

Once again, much nice than grub2 text, but not as nice as burg bootloader, well, my opinion only.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> Grub or grub-legacy you can change the background and text size, colour and font only.
> You cannot use icons for the images, this is done in Burg only.
> 
> To change font in grub legacy you also need to install gfxmenu, a great howto is below:
> ...


yes i agree too about burg. It could be so cool if the bootmenu could be changed like yours. Possible to have burg in ubuntu?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> yes i agree too about burg. It could be so cool if the bootmenu could be changed like yours. Possible to have burg in ubuntu?


Yes, it is, follow these instructions, to install Burg in Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04:

Howto install Burg in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise and LinuxMint13 | Unixmen

Once installed, you have a number of themes, but I will show you how I changed my theme and created custom icons. 

I am using Ubuntu 11.10 with Burg Installed


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> Yes, it is, follow these instructions, to install Burg in Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04:
> 
> Howto install Burg in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise and LinuxMint13 | Unixmen
> 
> ...


Oh that will be a great help. Thank you  Just the problem is my modem is broken right now and i can't connect to net for next 2-3 weeks.. I'm using phone so. Once my net is back, i will install it and may ask your help in this thread


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Yes, that's ok. Will help you when your internet is restored.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Thank you 
Feeling less attracted to windows more After all these years microsoft announced the flaws in security huh! >.<


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Thank you
> Feeling less attracted to windows more After all these years microsoft announced the flaws in security huh! >.<


Join the club :grin: I actually liked WinXP though but that might be a reminisence things as i had good times on that OS, same with Win95 but VISTA!!!! Well get the forum swearing censors ready for what i have to say about that :lol:


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



SteveThePirate said:


> Join the club :grin: I actually liked WinXP though but that might be a reminisence things as i had good times on that OS, same with Win95 but VISTA!!!! Well get the forum swearing censors ready for what i have to say about that :lol:


"You have failed me for the last time" , not Darth Vader to one of his imperial admirals, but my comments about windows back in 1999 :grin:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> "You have failed me for the last time" , not Darth Vader to one of his imperial admirals, but my comments about windows back in 1999 :grin:


Lol it took me to October last year before i smashed the windows. Nothing too much against Win7 but with Microsoft themselves and their Idiocy. Plus Linux looked too good and after dual booting and Virtual boxing many distros in the past I felt ready for the challenge. First main Distro was OpenSuse. It was nice but couldn't get the sound to work and videos (didn't know anything about how to at the time) so remembered Mint from the trials plus had it dual booted at one point and went to that and it seems to be my mainstay distro at the moment.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

I used vista on my friend's pc. It was total disaster!
But win7 served good I should acccept, but now they are saying they left a big hole in the gadgets and sidebars :x But by any means i wont upgrade to win8, my pc is a pc, not a giant touchscreen 

8 is good if one just wanna show off and do nothing  Quantzal sounding cool :3


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

So please teach me how I install and customize burg


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

First add the repository and install burg
Follow these instructions for Ubuntu 11.10

How to install BURG on Ubuntu 11.04 & 11.10? | Ubuntu OS Users

Once installed you will have a number of themes, let me know when you get this far.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> First add the repository and install burg
> Follow these instructions for Ubuntu 11.10
> 
> How to install BURG on Ubuntu 11.04 & 11.10? | Ubuntu OS Users
> ...


Okay, but mine is 12.04 as you know


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Okay, but mine is 12.04 as you know


Doesn't matter it should still work the same.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> First add the repository and install burg
> Follow these instructions for Ubuntu 11.10
> 
> How to install BURG on Ubuntu 11.04 & 11.10? | Ubuntu OS Users
> ...





SteveThePirate said:


> Doesn't matter it should still work the same.



I'm wandering at this step. 

```
sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
```
 Which one to choose? 
For the beginning I installed ubuntu in sda8 the whole without partitioning. I will partition in October while installing 12.10 finally.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

it should be sda0 then i think. If ubuntu is on sda8 whats on your other partitions just out of curiosity?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

To install burg use either

sudo burg-install "(hd0)"

or

sudo burg-install /dev/sda

Burg is using same conventions as grub2 so first hard drive is now hd0 and second hard drive hd1 etc.

There is a trap however and that grub2 and burg count the hard drives starting at zero,
but partitions count from 1. 
You need to install burg in the MBR so this is hd0, , a partition in burg is (hd0,1)

After every change you need to issue command

sudo update-burg

to make changes permanently.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> To install burg use either
> 
> sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
> 
> ...


Oh so it's the drives and not partitions. Okay i will use the second command.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

To install in MBR you specify the whole drive, without a partition so that is
/dev/sda

or in grub2 terminology (hd0)

A partition in burg for example would be (hd0,2) this is the same as /dev/sda2


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> To install in MBR you specify the whole drive, without a partition so that is
> /dev/sda
> 
> or in grub2 terminology (hd0)
> ...


Okay, so I thought to install in one partition but couldn't. Ubuntu was giving me option to install it inside sda1 with a partition, so I splitted sda8 in 3 ways as you said. All is going fine except three things.

1.having this messege in terminal many times while installing something.. like weather indicator, or lightdm manager.

*W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources 404 Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.*

2. I installed google chrome and all went good but there came a update in update manager and it updated the chroome version. since then i cant play youtube videos. when clicked on "install missing plugin" got this... (screenshot)
and it sent me here. Flash Player with Google Chrome

3.lightdm manager is not working, i mean my login screen is still the same 
I used this resource. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/...r-lets-easily-tweak-ubuntu-11-10-login-screen

Now installing burg.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Burg done successfully. The defaults themes could be good looking if they were not with big icons 
Now what to do next?

Btw i experienced a bsod in windows today, can it be for the installation?
And can you read dump files?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Post in the BSOD section, see what the guys say

BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs - Tech Support Forum

BSOD's are usually hardware related so i don't think installing BURG should have caused an issue.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

I already did that steve, as i suspected, the avast crashed it '-.- if Linux needed antivirus, there was a chance of having good strong and free antivirus ^^ 
Btw, i also solved the chrome problem.

But couldn't understand No.1 prob and couldn't solve No.3. 

And Burg is going okay, ready to customize.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Glad to hear it, i'll need to give it a go at one point, I'm dual booting on the netbook at the moment so a nice screen to choose between solus and bodhi would be nice.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I already did that steve, as i suspected, the avast crashed it '-.- if Linux needed antivirus, there was a chance of having good strong and free antivirus ^^
> Btw, i also solved the chrome problem.
> 
> But couldn't understand No.1 prob and couldn't solve No.3.
> ...


OK, what I did may be considered cheating, but I created custom icons, together with text and as grub2 script and burg fail to automatically detect some distro's I created manual entries.
I need you to boot into Ubuntu and post the content of these 2 files:

sudo cat /boot/grub.cfg


sudo cat /etc/defaults/burg


I will then show you how to manually edit them and post my custom icons and burg theme, which can also be changed.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> OK, what I did may be considered cheating, but I created custom icons, together with text and as grub2 script and burg fail to automatically detect some distro's I created manual entries.
> I need you to boot into Ubuntu and post the content of these 2 files:
> 
> sudo cat /boot/grub.cfg
> ...



So before doing that, should I create my own custom icons? If so please tell the size and format of those icons (I love to create logos and icons :grin: ).

And you know in the burg menu there is ubuntu, another ubuntu of some prev. version, 2 memtest86+ and finally windows. I have memtest in usb and I don't need those others between ubuntu and windows. So also tell me how to remove those entries from burg.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> So before doing that, should I create my own custom icons? If so please tell the size and format of those icons (I love to create logos and icons :grin: ).
> 
> And you know in the burg menu there is ubuntu, another ubuntu of some prev. version, 2 memtest86+ and finally windows. I have memtest in usb and I don't need those others between ubuntu and windows. So also tell me how to remove those entries from burg.




To delete the memtest entries I need to see your /etc/default/burg file.
This is where the entries are deleted.

My config for my system is different to yours, so if your display won't handle my resolution, then you risk having an unbootable system, or at worst break your monitor if its an old monitor and tries to display an
image that is out of range.

Second customisation takes place in custom menu entries which I why I asked you to post burg.conf

There was an error in my previous request
Please post the following file contents:

cat /boot/burg/burg.cfg

cat /etc/default/burg


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

*sudo cat /boot/burg/burg.cfg OUTPUT*

# 
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE 
# 
# It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/burg-mkconfig using templates 
# from /etc/burg.d and settings from /etc/default/burg 
# 

### BEGIN /etc/burg.d/00_header ### 
set theme_name=ubuntu 
set gfxmode=640x480 
if [ -s $prefix/burgenv ]; then 
load_env 
fi 
set default="0" 
if [ ${prev_saved_entry} ]; then 
set saved_entry=${prev_saved_entry} 
save_env saved_entry 
set prev_saved_entry= 
save_env prev_saved_entry 
set boot_once=true 
fi 

function savedefault { 
if [ -z ${boot_once} ]; then 
saved_entry=${chosen} 
save_env saved_entry 
fi 
} 
function select_menu { 
if menu_popup -t template_popup theme_menu ; then 
free_config template_popup template_subitem menu class screen 
load_config ${prefix}/themes/${theme_name}/theme ${prefix}/themes/custom/theme_${theme_name} 
save_env theme_name 
menu_refresh 
fi 
} 
function toggle_fold { 
if test -z $theme_fold ; then 
set theme_fold=1 
else 
set theme_fold= 
fi 
save_env theme_fold 
menu_refresh 
} 
function select_resolution { 
if menu_popup -t template_popup resolution_menu ; then 
menu_reload_mode 
save_env gfxmode 
fi 
} 
if test -f ${prefix}/themes/${theme_name}/theme ; then 
insmod coreui 
menu_region.text 
load_string '+theme_menu { -arabic_and_freedom { command="set theme_name=arabic_and_freedom" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -black_and_white { command="set theme_name=black_and_white" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -burg { command="set theme_name=burg" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -chiva { command="set theme_name=chiva" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -coffee { command="set theme_name=coffee" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -minimum { command="set theme_name=minimum" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -proto { command="set theme_name=proto" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -radiance { command="set theme_name=radiance" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -radiancetext { command="set theme_name=radiancetext" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -refit { command="set theme_name=refit" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -sora { command="set theme_name=sora" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -sora_clean { command="set theme_name=sora_clean" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -sora_extended { command="set theme_name=sora_extended" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -ubuntu { command="set theme_name=ubuntu" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -ubuntu2 { command="set theme_name=ubuntu2" }}' 
load_string '+theme_menu { -winter { command="set theme_name=winter" }}' 
load_config ${prefix}/themes/conf.d/10_hotkey 
load_config ${prefix}/themes/${theme_name}/theme ${prefix}/themes/custom/theme_${theme_name} 
insmod vbe 
insmod png 
insmod jpeg 
set gfxfont="Unifont Regular 16" 
menu_region.gfx 
vmenu resolution_menu 
controller.ext 
fi 
insmod ext2 
set root='(hd0,8)' 
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb 
set locale_dir=($root)/boot/burg/locale 
set lang=en 
insmod gettext 
set timeout=5 
### END /etc/burg.d/00_header ### 

### BEGIN /etc/burg.d/10_linux ### 
menuentry 'Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.2.0-27-generic-pae' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --group group_main { 
insmod ext2 
set root='(hd0,8)' 
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb 
echo	'Loading Linux 3.2.0-27-generic-pae ...' 
linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-27-generic-pae root=UUID=4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb ro quiet splash 
echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...' 
initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-27-generic-pae 
} 
menuentry 'Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.2.0-27-generic-pae (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --group group_main { 
insmod ext2 
set root='(hd0,8)' 
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb 
echo	'Loading Linux 3.2.0-27-generic-pae ...' 
linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-27-generic-pae root=UUID=4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb ro single 
echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...' 
initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-27-generic-pae 
} 
menuentry 'Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --group group_main { 
insmod ext2 
set root='(hd0,8)' 
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb 
echo	'Loading Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae ...' 
linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae root=UUID=4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb ro quiet splash 
echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...' 
initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae 
} 
menuentry 'Ubuntu GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --group group_main { 
insmod ext2 
set root='(hd0,8)' 
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb 
echo	'Loading Linux 3.2.0-23-generic-pae ...' 
linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae root=UUID=4714054d-1568-4499-8426-f834210598bb ro single 
echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...' 
initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae 
} 
### END /etc/burg.d/10_linux ### 

### BEGIN /etc/burg.d/30_os-prober ### 
menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os { 
insmod ntfs 
set root='(hd0,1)' 
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set e66e811f6e80ea1f 
chainloader +1 
} 
### END /etc/burg.d/30_os-prober ### 

### BEGIN /etc/burg.d/40_custom ### 
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries. Simply type the 
# menu entries you want to add after this comment. Be careful not to change 
# the 'exec tail' line above. 
### END /etc/burg.d/40_custom ### 


*sudo cat /etc/default/burg*

# If you change this file, run 'update-burg' afterwards to update
# /boot/burg/burg.cfg.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# If you want to enable the save default function, uncomment the following
# line, and set GRUB_DEFAULT to saved.
#GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
# In the boot menu, use hotkey 'r' to popup a resolution selection menu.
GRUB_GFXMODE=saved

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"

# GRUB_THEME's value can be 'saved' or a specific BURG theme name, you can also
# set it to the pathname of a GRUB2 theme file.
# In the boot menu, use hotkey 't' to popup a theme selection menu
GRUB_THEME=saved

# GRUB_FOLD's value can be 'saved', 'true' or 'false'.
# In the boot menu, use hotkey 'F7' to show the full list, 'f' to toggle
# between folding modes.
GRUB_FOLD=saved

# Add user with burg-adduser, then use GRUB_USERS to config authentication.
# The following example means user1 can boot Ubuntu, no password is needed to
# boot Windows, user1 amd user2 can boot other OS. Superusers can boot any OS
# and use hotkeys like `c' to enter console mode.
#GRUB_USERS="*=user1,user2:ubuntu=user1:windows="

# For a complete list of supported variables, refer to this wiki page:
# ConfigurationVariables - burg - Document on the configuration variable in /etc/default/burg - Brand-new Universal loadeR from GRUB - Google Project Hosting

*---------------------------------END---------------------------------------*

My monitor is a 2 years old samsung LCD monitor with *1360x768* resolution.
And I want the wallaper called *Tunnel* ( Luna Wallpapers Officially Revealed | elementary ) from the Elementary Luna which is *1920x1080* in dimension with my custom icons (if you give green signal, I will make) and with your "*loading*" icon. I really hope you will be able to configure it for my system


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Something like this pleeasse (with the Tunnel picture I mentioned above) :angel:




Attaching the png of the two logos. If they can't be used, no prob with something equivalent.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Ok you can customize my theme with your own wallpaper.
I've had to use zip compression as TSF does not support tar.gz

First download the attachment called just_beautiful.zip and extract it to your home directory:

unzip just_beautiful.zip

Then copy the entire directory to /boot/burg/themes

sudo cp -r /boot/burg/themes
sudo update-burg

Then reboot this should give you the new icons and my background.
Once that is working you can customize by changing the wallpaper


The background is called es1.png
To change background download your tunnel wallpaper and rename it to es1.png Move it to /boot/burg/themes/just_beautiful and update burg

sudo update-burg

Reboot and you have changed the wallpaper.


The theme is controlled by the text file called "theme" and is written in
a language called "screen". You should be able to make changes and
text them by opening a terminal and typing

burg-emu

My icons are made in gimp.
You resize the large icon to 64x64 and then I opened a new transparent image size 64x300. To this I added blue text with name of distro and 
pasted the resized logo. These are all in the med/ folder.

Last change I made is to /etc/default/burg as follows:

# If you change this file, run 'update-burg' afterwards to update
# /boot/burg/burg.cfg.

GRUB_DEFAULT=0
GRUB_TIMEOUT=8
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# If you want to enable the save default function, uncomment the following
# line, and set GRUB_DEFAULT to saved.
#GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true

# The resolution used on graphical terminal
# note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
# you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
# In the boot menu, use hotkey 'r' to popup a resolution selection menu.
GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to probe other OS
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="true"


# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"

# Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"

# GRUB_THEME's value can be 'saved' or a specific BURG theme name, you can also
# set it to the pathname of a GRUB2 theme file.
# In the boot menu, use hotkey 't' to popup a theme selection menu
GRUB_THEME=just_beautiful

# GRUB_FOLD's value can be 'saved', 'true' or 'false'.
# In the boot menu, use hotkey 'F7' to show the full list, 'f' to toggle
# between folding modes.
GRUB_FOLD=saved

# Add user with burg-adduser, then use GRUB_USERS to config authentication.
# The following example means user1 can boot Ubuntu, no password is needed to
# boot Windows, user1 amd user2 can boot other OS. Superusers can boot any OS
# and use hotkeys like `c' to enter console mode.
#GRUB_USERS="*=user1,user2:ubuntu=user1:windows="

# For a complete list of supported variables, refer to this wiki page:
# ConfigurationVariables - burg - Document on the configuration variable in /etc/default/burg - Brand-new Universal loadeR from GRUB - Google Project Hosting

The lines highlighted in red are my main changes.
You need to set graphics mode to your resolution 1360x768
and in your case keep this line set at false:
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="true"

I cahnged mine to true as burg does not properly probe freebsd or any distro using native grub legacy.

Make sure you read all of this reply carefully as you need to make sure that my theme works before you customize it further.
Good luck.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Sir, I didn't understand much after the 'background change' paragraph. 
First, that what you told about the icons. I mean it is not clear to me how I customize them. (I also use Gimp and inkscape).
And secondly, the etc/default/burg file. I understood that I will make changes to this line GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 to GRUB_GFXMODE=1360x768 and GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="true" to GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="false" (Correct if I'm wrong please). But How I make these changes? I should replace it or something? If yes, then how? 

And you were saying about resolutions... Tunnel is 1920x1080 and my monitor is 1360x768... should i resize tunnel before replacing es1.png?

And I hope it will display only two entry - ubuntu and windows.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Sir, I didn't understand much after the 'background change' paragraph.
> First, that what you told about the icons. I mean it is not clear to me how I customize them. (I also use Gimp and inkscape).
> And secondly, the etc/default/burg file. I understood that I will make changes to this line GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 to GRUB_GFXMODE=1360x768 and GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="true" to GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="false" (Correct if I'm wrong please). But How I make these changes? I should replace it or something? If yes, then how?
> 
> ...


Ok, first you edit the file /etc/default/burg with your favourite editor, e.g. with gedit


```
sudo cp /etc/default/burg /etc/default/burg.bak

sudo gedit  /etc/default/burg
```
The first line creates a backup copy of your burg file.
The second line allows you to edit it with gedit ( very easy to use like windows notepad).
Change the lines below and save the file
GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024 to GRUB_GFXMODE=1360x768 and
GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="true" to GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER="false"

After saving the file you must now run

sudo update-burg

and reboot. Check that you have all the themes including the new theme
you extracted earlier.

If all works well, then resize your tunnel image to 1360x768 in gimp and save the file
as es1.png. Copy the file into /boot/burg/themes/just_beautiful which will now replace the background image.
Every change you make requires that you run

sudo update-burg

after rebooting you should see your new image.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Okay trying now. But say if unfortunately by accident burg gets corrupted and the system doesn't boot, what should I do?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

[/ATTACH]


hal8000 said:


> Ok, first you edit the file /etc/default/burg with your favourite editor, e.g. with gedit
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

The message is coming from your monitor.
What you need to try now is from your last screenshot try all the other resolutions.
Selecting 640x480 will make the icons too large.

Did you try 1024x768 and 1280x1024?

Once you get a resolution that the icons look good, you can resize your wallpaper to match.

You may also have to edit /etc/default/burg again once you find the best resolution, but remember after saving the file to run

sudo update-burg

You are getting there.
You have 3 Ubuntus because you have probably updated Ubuntu and there have been some kernel updates. You can uninstall the older kernel updates which will remove them from the list.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Okay let me try the resolutions 
And after I fix this problem, please tell me how I customize the icons too 

But I can't identify the kernel updates and so Can't uninstall them either. But uninstalling kernel update will be good?
Btw, i tried to install the codecs. I got this msg. (screenshot.)


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

Open a terminal and type 

uname -a


The Ubuntu 11.10 kernel is a 3.0 release.
Just search for kernel and linux or even the 3.0.xx revision from output of uname -a and you should find it.

Custom icons were in my previous post:

My icons are made in gimp.
You resize the large icon to 64x64 and then I opened a new transparent image size 64x300. To this I added blue text with name of distro and
pasted the resized logo. These are all in the med/ folder in the burg theme youve just installed.

sudo nautilus

is a good way to explore. It gives you a root nautilus so you can open, edit explore
the /boot folder which requires sudo access.

Install the restricted package, it will remove those codecs and give you extra codecs which will allow to to use more AV formats.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

This is my kernel using Ubuntu 11.1:

[email protected]:~$ uname -a
Linux orac 3.0.0-22-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:31:49 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux

Searching for kernel or linux or 3.0.0 shows I have 2 kernels installed, see screenshot:

So I uninstall the older kernel 3.0.0-17 and associated headers.
Hope that helps


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*

I see. So after detecting them I will remove from ubuntu software centre or synaptic? I dont have synaptic.
And should I install latest kernel? Dont know how.

What were those codecs anyways that will be removed?

And I chose 1280x1024 in the bootscreen, that didn't cover the screen but almost. Dont know why, but if I use 1360x768 or more than that, I get the alert


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I see. So after detecting them I will remove from ubuntu software centre or synaptic? I dont have synaptic.
> And should I install latest kernel? Dont know how.
> 
> What were those codecs anyways that will be removed?
> ...


sudo apt-get install synaptic

(That will install synaptic).
You can use software centre if you find it easier.


Older codecs that will be replaced by newer ones.

I think that 1360x768 is a widescreen resolution whereas all the others shown are
4: aspect ratio.
Try resizing your wallpaper to 1360x768 in gimp, save it and update burg. Then see if it fits your screen area. Remember that you must run

sudo update-burg

otherwise changes will not be made.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



hal8000 said:


> sudo apt-get install synaptic
> 
> (That will install synaptic).
> You can use software centre if you find it easier.
> ...


I checked and it showed there is two kernel and they are 3.2. Are they old? should I remove and get new kernel? 

Yes 1360x768 is 16:9 ... What I did is I resized my wallpaper at 1360x768 and edited the etc/default/burg file with *GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024* and chose that resolution in F3 menu too. What it resulted in is the wallpaper almost covered my screen though it has a thin white border around it and the icons (made by you) are in proper size and the alert is stopped. I tried to resize my wallpaper in also that res. but it looked so bad.
You are a genius :grin: I'm so much grateful to you :bow: Comparing with my friends, my desktop is something to envy now with burg and ubuntu+windows :grin: Thanks a LOT really :thanx:
Let me try the codecs. One more thing, I can't laod TSf ever in ubuntu, no matter which browser I use (i used chrome, firefox, opera). TSF home page is opening, but no further.  And it doesn't even fully load OMG! Ubuntu! | Everything Ubuntu. Daily.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Burg Bootloader (Ubuntu 11.10)*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I checked and it showed there is two kernel and they are 3.2. Are they old? should I remove and get new kernel?
> 
> Yes 1360x768 is 16:9 ... What I did is I resized my wallpaper at 1360x768 and edited the etc/default/burg file with *GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024* and chose that resolution in F3 menu too. What it resulted in is the wallpaper almost covered my screen though it has a thin white border around it and the icons (made by you) are in proper size and the alert is stopped. I tried to resize my wallpaper in also that res. but it looked so bad.
> You are a genius :grin: I'm so much grateful to you :bow: Comparing with my friends, my desktop is something to envy now with burg and ubuntu+windows :grin: Thanks a LOT really :thanx:
> Let me try the codecs. One more thing, I can't laod TSf ever in ubuntu, no matter which browser I use (i used chrome, firefox, opera). TSF home page is opening, but no further.  And it doesn't even fully load OMG! Ubuntu! | Everything Ubuntu. Daily.


OK, glad you got this working. Kernel 3.2.xx are later revisions, so you are using Ubuntu 12.04. If you see 3.2.22 and 3.2.17 for example, the lowest number is the older kernel so only uninstall the older version.

I'm going to mark this as [solved] for you as you have managed a customized Burg theme.

Start a new thread with this question :-
" Problem opening TechSupportForum" pages in Firefox"
One more thing, I can't laod TSf ever in ubuntu, no matter which browser I use (i used chrome, firefox, opera). TSF home page is opening, but no further.  And it doesn't even fully load OMG! Ubuntu! | Everything Ubuntu. Daily.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh sure  Thanks again  :beerchug:


----------

